# Revell Fall 2011 reissues include Atomic Canon and 1/48 Apollo set



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2011_FallNR_Brch_lo.pdf

and thats CANNON...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

If that is the same cannon they put out back in the 50's or 60's, It is one I would like to build again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its the old Renwal kit... There was another oldie in 1/40 by Adams, which was later issued by SNAP and Life Like. But the Renwal one is in 1/32. Its really a POS kit but its a lot of fun and eagerly sought after. Wim Wenk built one up on the Dutch Mil Mod site and basically used 4 parts from the kit and scratch built the rest!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I just love the 50's when everything was going "atomic".

Help dad to be the first in the neighborhood to install that reactor in the backyard!

Rocketships, airplanes, submarines, cars, homes and monsters!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Finally I can get my hands on the 1/48th Apollo kit....don't that just make my day!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

We had one of the few remaining M65s here at Aberdeen Proving Ground.
http://www.davidpride.com/Army/us_apg_44.htm
Unfortunately, with the move of the Ordnance School and Museum to Fort Lee, VA, it has been moved there as well.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Huzzah! That Apollo kit is a Grail kit for me! I bought one in 1967 and it cost me a whole $6!!! (A lot of money for a 12-year-old back then!) I know it's a Block One CSM/SM, and the Lunar Module is not exactly accurate, but back then, I didn't care!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

FANTASTIC revell- Apollo and Atomic Cannon- AT LAST! Buying a boatload of these!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey I didn't notice the Orange Crate 32 Ford is on the list. That is a cool kit. I have an old one in the Chopped Deuce version. Not many on ebay. Must be quite a while since that was out.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

spawndude said:


> I just love the 50's when everything was going "atomic".
> 
> Help dad to be the first in the neighborhood to install that reactor in the backyard!
> 
> Rocketships, airplanes, submarines, cars, homes and monsters!


I was raised in Tarpon Springs,FL and we lived in a development with many canals with houses on them, you paid more for a canal lot which we didn't have. I was about 6 when we moved there in '59 just as the nuclear holocaust fears started. There was an older couple who built one of the bomb shelters in their backyard right on the end of a canal. I remember walking around that thing every time I went to my buddies who lived next door. And it was at that buddy of mine that me, him, and one other friend built the Aurora Witch which we each had bought around 1965. Oh those were the good old days. I also remember our nucular(!) bomb practice of getting under our desks on our knees and sheltering our heads in case a bomb blew up in the atmosphere over us! I think I would have preferred to be vaporized! Yes, those were the days!!!

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Hey I didn't notice the Orange Crate 32 Ford is on the list. That is a cool kit. I have an old one in the Chopped Deuce version. Not many on ebay. Must be quite a while since that was out.


The Orange crate was reissued about 12 years ago in a SSP run. The original tooling had been modified and the original OC kit can not be reissued, so Revell included some new resin parts for the hood and radiator. Before this, the OC tooling with modifications was in a 3 car set, I think under the Hot Rod magazine lable.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I emailed Cult and he says he will be getting the Apollo kit! He'll put it up for Pre-Order afer he returns from WonderFest.

Larry


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> The Orange crate was reissued about 12 years ago in a SSP run. The original tooling had been modified and the original OC kit can not be reissued, so Revell included some new resin parts for the hood and radiator. Before this, the OC tooling with modifications was in a 3 car set, I think under the Hot Rod magazine lable.


Thanks for the history! I must have missed those runs. With resin parts, the SSP run was probably not large. Do you suppose the coming issue will be the same or a retooled all styrene edition?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Thanks for the history! I must have missed those runs. With resin parts, the SSP run was probably not large. Do you suppose the coming issue will be the same or a retooled all styrene edition?


Im not sure. This is another SSP reissue so again not huge numbers.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> We had one of the few remaining M65s here at Aberdeen Proving Ground.
> http://www.davidpride.com/Army/us_apg_44.htm
> Unfortunately, with the move of the Ordnance School and Museum to Fort Lee, VA, it has been moved there as well.


Actually, I work at Aberdeen, and as of yesterday, the Atomic Cannon still is there, as are displays of many other tanks and tank-like vehicles (I'm Air Force and don't know much about armor.) 

Unfortunately, the Cannon and many other vehicles are not in the best of shape: lots of rust, peeling paint, frozen gears and flat tires. If they're to be moved, they'll require a lot of restoration work.

Jeff


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

NTRPRZ said:


> Actually, I work at Aberdeen, and as of yesterday, the Atomic Cannon still is there, as are displays of many other tanks and tank-like vehicles (I'm Air Force and don't know much about armor.)
> 
> Unfortunately, the Cannon and many other vehicles are not in the best of shape: lots of rust, peeling paint, frozen gears and flat tires. If they're to be moved, they'll require a lot of restoration work.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff - you're right, I went by there and the M65 is still in place. And yea, it's looking pretty shabby. You must have noticed all of the empty spots of vehicles that have already been transported to Ft. Lee, including Anzio Annie.

BTW, where are you on the Proving Ground? When did you start working here? I'll PM you - 

Chris


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the 1/32 Bell X-1, I had one of these about 20 years ago and messed it up, I cracked the windscreen part. I never did finish it, I wound up giving it to the neighbor's kid who was thrilled to get it.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

With Revell owning Renwal, I can only hope that eventually they'll release the Virgil Exner cars. 1966 Duesenberg, 1966 Bugatti 101-CX, 1966 Mercer Cobra (or Bearcat), along with the Packard, Pierce Arrow and Stutz.
Atomic cannon? Hmmmm.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If those are the old 1/32 cars that used to come with a display case box those have been issued by Revell in the past. From what I understand the reissue series is only the Blueprint military line (which I guess included some of the ships?)


----------

